# Anyone got experience with a Truma Frostair system ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Almost at the point where i am going to purchase a Truma Frostair system, im torn between the two models i.e. whether the smaller / cheaper model would be sufficient to cool my mh, and also anyone out there got one of these systems and can tell me how good they are, reliable etc ?


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Can't help you with your specific question, Dave, but in my experience it would be better to go for a larger unit that will always cope, rather than a unit that will merely usually cope. Those times when it won't will be the times that you think to yourself "Why, oh why, didn't I get the bigger unit?"


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

I agree with Barry, unless you want to use it when mobile via an alternator and inverter which means consumption is a factor.

When the van has soaked in the sun even with blinds shut and there is not much breeze to equalise the outside and inside temperatures, do not underestimate the thermal capacity that your van has absorbed. It takes an aircon a while to get a grip on that one.

Hopefully the bigger one has switchable or variable fan speeds.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hmmm looking here:-
http://www.truma.com/truma/en/se/frag_ant/frage_antwort_detail_en_920.html

the 1700 draws 2.8a whereas the 2300 draws 4.5a which would be useless on a lot of campsites abroad which is where it would get the most use !!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

It also says:
"Generally speaking, Truma recommends air conditioning unit Frostair 1700 for vehicles up to 5.50 m in length. We recommend the Frostair 2300 for vehicle body lengths of 5.50 m to approx. 7.50 m."

So you van has now incorporated Tardis Technology? 

How many times will your van, needing aircon, be on a site that only gives 3Amps? If 4Amps PRECISELY (and how many are that?) then your Victron, as will mine, supply the difference for many hours.

Dave
You changed MSN addy? You seem online often but not logged in.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hi Dave
another thing i noticed was that the 2300 which would have been the model i would have chosen is actually 710mm long not including the venting requirements !!! thats one helluva space to find that you would never use again !!


And no msn is still exactly the same as always ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

Not for nothing is roof aircon popular for this requirement! You are rarely using storage space.

Dave


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Dave, I have a Waeco 12v/240v roof unit. It can be used when travelling and on site. The 12v option will only go a short while on site without being on a hook-up, but it does mean that the vehicle can be kept at a comfortable temperature while travelling, ready for when you arrive and plug in. Properly adjusted, and depending on roof position, this unit will also keep the cab cool (blowing straight onto me!)


----------

